# Raspberry Pi as webserver



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone else is running the Raspberry Pi as a webserver and if so how they are getting along? I have mine setup as a mini home websrver for development work but not sure how it would cop with being linked to the outside world!

dave


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

If it went live and was hosting a website on the www then as soon as there are a few people looking at the website at the same time (depending on how big the website is) then because the Pi only has up to 256mb of RAM, the website would slow down dramatically or just crash. Maybe if it was a one page text and a picture site then it might be ok.

Steve


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Well we can soon see lol might get something on it tonight


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah let me know how it goes, if it is quite sucessful then that might be the cheapest web server ever lol


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Airline Manager login there you go


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Ignore the titles it's going to be the home of b787register.co.uk


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

And here raspberrypi - Server Information


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice one, I think as long as there is no heavy load on it, it probably will be fine. Such engenious things those raspberryPi's.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

they are awesome using another of mine as a media server got three more on order, one for the kids, one for the bedroom tv and one for in the kitchen tv, the two tv ones are so we can stream films tv shows etc we have recorded, and the one for the kids as its cheaper than running a pentium 4 pc for simple web surfing, and the fact they have the habit of leaving it one.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice one, I'll be investing in one soon, Hows the webserver running anyway? Have you done anything to is since?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Not done anything to it other than using a a test server before uploading live pages


----------

